# Fake Masonry



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2013)

http://masonicinfo.com/fakemasonry.htm


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Great article. At my raising I was told to make sure I saw a charter from the Grand Lodge whenever visiting another lodge.


----------



## AaronSawyer (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr. King is a great and humorous writer.  I enjoy his site thoroughly.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2014)

AaronSawyer said:


> Mr. King is a great and humorous writer.  I enjoy his site thoroughly.


Same here. I visit his site frequently.


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 10, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great article. At my raising I was told to make sure I saw a charter from the Grand Lodge whenever visiting another lodge.


A charter or warrant entitling them to work.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 12, 2014)

Bro? King lost me when he mentioned PHA, which is acknowledged as regular by my Grand Lodge and also by the Northern Jurisdiction Ancient and Accepted.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello, gentlemen!
Excuse me, for may be silly question, which was asked many-many times!
But, really -- what's The *REAL Difference *of regular&irregular masonry *towards the member/adept*?
Cause, rituals& other signs, are like the same... Many similarities...
I just can't understand -- I think, there'll be no core/radical difference to *the member*!
Or I am wrong?
Thank you!


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 16, 2015)

Some clandestine lodges are abusive/assaultive.  Some misuse the funds  entrusted to them by the members. Some deceive members as to the legitimacy of the group, defrauding them of their money. 

From a different aspect, members can't play with rest of us in our boys club.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 17, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Some clandestine lodges are abusive/assaultive.  Some misuse the funds  entrusted to them by the members. Some deceive members as to the legitimacy of the group, defrauding them of their money.
> 
> From a different aspect, members can't play with rest of us in our boys club.


Yo! Wassup, My Boy! Honourable Mr.Glen Cook!
Thanks for Your answer!
1. Money. Irregulars are takin' money -- but don't give real masonic experience to the adept.
But, for example, can I be member of the irregular lodge & then join regular?
And, another question is: are the irregulars are really TOTALLY/Absolutely compromisin'/throwin' mud at regulars?
I just wanted to know "real difference" between regulars/irregulars!
Thanks again!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 17, 2015)

Very many clandestine lodges are forces for good in their communities and don't abuse money or members.  Few of their members are have any idea the lodge they joined is clandestine.

In regular lodges we can visit all over our jurisdiction, state, country, continent, world.  In clandestine lodges members can visit other clandestine lodges in the same jurisdiction and have to look up what other jurisdictions recognize them.

At some point a clandestine member travels for some reason and are at a remote location long enough to try to visit a lodge there.  He is rejected.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 17, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Very many clandestine lodges are forces for good in their communities and don't abuse money or members.  Few of their members are have any idea the lodge they joined is clandestine.
> 
> In regular lodges we can visit all over our jurisdiction, state, country, continent, world.  In clandestine lodges members can visit other clandestine lodges in the same jurisdiction and have to look up what other jurisdictions recognize them.
> 
> At some point a clandestine member travels for some reason and are at a remote location long enough to try to visit a lodge there.  He is rejected.


Hello!
Thank You for the answer!
2.Visitation.
But, is it possible for Regular Mason visit Clandestine Lodge? Or, he can be rejected?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 17, 2015)

Ressam said:


> is it possible for Regular Mason visit Clandestine Lodge? Or, he can be rejected?


No, regular Masons are prohibited from visiting clandestine Lodges- not by the clandestine Lodge but by their own Lodges.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 17, 2015)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> No, regular Masons are prohibited from visiting clandestine Lodges- not by the clandestine Lodge but by their own Lodges.


Aa! Interestin'! Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 17, 2015)

Ressam said:


> Yo! Wassup, My Boy! Honourable Mr.Glen Cook!
> Thanks for Your answer!
> 1. Money. Irregulars are takin' money -- but don't give real masonic experience to the adept.
> But, for example, can I be member of the irregular lodge & then join regular?
> ...


I think your questions were largely answered by other  brothers, and I am in agreement.

For an unrecognized Mason to join a regular Masonic Lodge, he must typically reject in writing the prior obedience. He will then either be "healed" or go through the three degrees again. Remember, there are many GLs and the rules vary.

As a kindly meant note, I would not refer to anyone on this list as a boy.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 17, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I think your questions were largely answered by other  brothers, and I am in agreement.
> 
> For an unrecognized Mason to join a regular Masonic Lodge, he must typically reject in writing the prior obedience. He will then either be "healed" or go through the three degrees again. Remember, there are many GLs and the rules vary.
> 
> As a kindly meant note, I would not refer to anyone on this list as a boy.



Thanks for the answer, Mr.Glen!
It means -- that it's possible, if I've understand correctly.
"Irregural" mason can maybe become "regural".


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> From a different aspect, members can't play with rest of us in our boys club.


This is a very important point from my point of view.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 19, 2015)

Ressam said:


> But, is it possible for Regular Mason visit Clandestine Lodge?



A regular Mason might find a clandestine lodge by their sign on the building and present himself by mistake.  It is not allowed by our rules but mistakes happen.


----------



## Ressam (Oct 19, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> A regular Mason might find a clandestine lodge by their sign on the building and present himself by mistake.  It is not allowed by our rules but mistakes happen.


Thanks for Your answer, Mr.Doug.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> A regular Mason might find a clandestine lodge by their sign on the building and present himself by mistake.  It is not allowed by our rules but mistakes happen.


I can see how this would happen especially when traveling.


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Peter 5 verse 8


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

IMHO TEP


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Collosians 2 verse 8


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Psalm 91


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2015)

syed k shah bey said:


> Wowww  how are white masons always calling everyone not white fake IM A MOOR WE GAVE YOU MASONRY CAUSE YOU CAN WITHDRAW THE GLITCHES OUT OF YOUR HEART... IMHO TEP BUILD THE FIRST TEMPLE NOT KING SOLOMON...THEY HATE BLACKS CAUSE THEY KNOW THE SECRET IS ABOUT YOU BLACK MAN THEY ARE THE 1S WHO ARE FAKE....
> 
> *New*
> They hate every1 they hate blacks they hate mexicans they hate muslims n even in what speculative masonry teaches they have developed the whole website to display a glitch in their heart ..


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Cant stop laughing reading these posts


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

coachn said:


> View attachment 4849


Coachn

Hmmmmmmmmm MOOR??? HMMM WHATS A MOOR


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Got 1


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Caught 1


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

New n learning


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2015)

syed k shah bey said:


> Last but not least once you have understood what masonry is AND ITS TRUE ORIGIN THAT LIES WAY BEYOND THE CAVES OF EUROPE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THE WHO THE REAL IMPOSTORS ARE







 The same applies to Moor Origins.  Freemasonry is a Total-Immersion Live-Action Role-Playing Theatrical-Society that uses materials from various eras to communicate Moral Themes.  You are under the influence of its Kool-aid.


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Lmaooooooooo


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

coachn said:


> View attachment 4850
> The same applies to Moor Origins.  Freemasonry is a Total-Immersion Live-Action Role-Playing Theatrical-Society that uses materials from various eras to communicate Moral Themes.  You are under the influence of its Kool-aid.


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2015)

You have some major anger issues...  I predict that your stay here shall be brief and unfruitful.


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Look look there is a MOOR IN OUR MYST


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello


----------



## syed k shah bey (Nov 13, 2015)

They dont call me the master for nothing hello helllooo


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 13, 2015)

syed k shah bey said:


> IMHO TEP



I find this juxtaposition of the ancient and modern to be a delightful amalgam of wisdom and humor.


----------

